# What is the Uber Process for Deactivation?



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

FARLANCE or any other Uber Employee...here's your chance to educate us Drivers.

What is the Process for Deactivation as per Uber's written policy. Is this a corporate Nationwide policy? Is this a city by city policy? Is this left totally up to the local CSR? What is the review process for Driver's?

I really find it hard to believe that this process is not in writing as part of our Driver's "Handbook". I've read my Driver's "Handbook" from cover to cover and just can't find the process spelled out.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Same as it is for activation - (1.) About Face - (2.) Lower Pants - (3.) Bend to a 45 Degree Angle (more if you're into this kinda stuff) - (4.) Just let Uber Work their Magic.

How can I be so disgruntled after only 6 days? LOTS of work, no money. That's right, I remember now.


----------



## AlinPhx (Sep 24, 2014)

I am new to Uber Activated last Saturday. Yesterday I drove all morning, then went off line. At around 2:30 I tried to go back on line, was asked to log in, but got an error message: Login Failed your driver account has not been activated (this message has been continuous ever since).
I sent this to the zen desk at 3:30 yesterday, and still have heard nothing. If I have been Deactivated (I'm not sure why I would have been), or if there is something I need to do, it would be fair to let me know rather than not responding. Also, where do you find this Drivers Handbook?


----------



## Subaruber (Sep 25, 2014)

Same happened to me , I got 1 star mistakenly by uber ride. Got my straight 5 stars with final 4.43. My account deactivated with no reason. got replies they said i no longer be able to reactivated. 

Uber doing , ..... extremely grazy policy , grazy company and the worst of all dealing with drivers.


----------



## AlinPhx (Sep 24, 2014)

How long before you heard from Uber?


----------



## Subaruber (Sep 25, 2014)

It is what it is. They just unfair and wrong from very beginning... i dont like to be called whinning but I dont deserve wrongful and injustice .....never happened with any companies i worked before.....


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

AlinPhx said:


> I am new to Uber Activated last Saturday. Yesterday I drove all morning, then went off line. At around 2:30 I tried to go back on line, was asked to log in, but got an error message: Login Failed your driver account has not been activated (this message has been continuous ever since).
> I sent this to the zen desk at 3:30 yesterday, and still have heard nothing. If I have been Deactivated (I'm not sure why I would have been), or if there is something I need to do, it would be fair to let me know rather than not responding. Also, where do you find this Drivers Handbook?


I never log out I just go offline and I have no problem.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

pengduck said:


> I never log out I just go offline and I have no problem.


AlinPhx didn't Logout himself but Uber logged him out won't let AlinPhx log back in for some reason.

1) Go to your Rider Dashboard 
2) Is there a Red Flag next to your Profile or Vehicle Tab?
a) Inspection Report required?
b) Updated Driver's License or Vehicle Insurance required?
c) Could be legit reason or Uber mistake. Either way, needs to be fixed.

And I agree, it would be nice to get an email or better yet, a Text message that you will not be able to Log In until "XXX" has been resolved instead of scheduling your driving time and then surprise, you can't log in. Same with the recent Contract Addendum required before I could log in. Hard to read on my phone. If I new this was required, I would have checked it out on my computer at home.

Good luck and let us know what happens.


----------



## AlinPhx (Sep 24, 2014)

SCdave said:


> FARLANCE or any other Uber Employee...here's your chance to educate us Drivers.
> 
> What is the Process for Deactivation as per Uber's written policy. Is this a corporate Nationwide policy? Is this a city by city policy? Is this left totally up to the local CSR? What is the review process for Driver's?
> 
> I really find it hard to believe that this process is not in writing as part of our Driver's "Handbook". I've read my Driver's "Handbook" from cover to cover and just can't find the process spelled out.


 Where is this Driver's Hand book?


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

AlinPhx said:


> Where is this Driver's Hand book?


AlinPhx, really sorry. Thought the quotation marks/"Handbook" would convey my sarcasm that a Driver's "Handbook" does not exist. Same for a "policy" and "review process" for driver deactivation as far as I know. Thought Farlance might be able to give us a definitive answer being he is a CSR but haven't seen a post from him or any other Uber employee in this thread.


----------



## Ara (Sep 5, 2014)

Uber is no different then all these other "non'-American corporate companies .Its great for the consumer , but the drivers have complained to me that they are being squeezed dry. T his company is no different than all the other companies that moved to mexico , china, and else where in order gain profits. This may not be the place for my review , but sure sucks seeing a good thing like uber turn into what it has today. Then again majority of these tech -geek companies have this type of issue where money isn't everything, despite having billions ,its treatment of employees that stems back to the playground I suppose. Anyway I rather walk then deal with these guys, the drivers are broke and my drank ass rather take a taxi, at least I can tip then.


----------



## AlinPhx (Sep 24, 2014)

SCdave said:


> AlinPhx, really sorry. Thought the quotation marks/"Handbook" would convey my sarcasm that a Driver's "Handbook" does not exist. Same for a "policy" and "review process" for driver deactivation as far as I know. Thought Farlance might be able to give us a definitive answer being he is a CSR but haven't seen a post from him or any other Uber employee in this thread.


 Thanks Dave


----------



## Subaruber (Sep 25, 2014)

pengduck said:


> I never log out I just go offline and I have no problem.


Keep try email them... i was deactivated with no reason.... and after one month , they asked me to come by to the office to talk about the account.


----------



## Subaruber (Sep 25, 2014)

Ara said:


> Uber is no different then all these other "non'-American corporate companies .Its great for the consumer , but the drivers have complained to me that they are being squeezed dry. T his company is no different than all the other companies that moved to mexico , china, and else where in order gain profits. This may not be the place for my review , but sure sucks seeing a good thing like uber turn into what it has today. Then again majority of these tech -geek companies have this type of issue where money isn't everything, despite having billions ,its treatment of employees that stems back to the playground I suppose. Anyway I rather walk then deal with these guys, the drivers are broke and my drank ass rather take a taxi, at least I can tip then.


YEAP , Travis , the uber founder , known in silicon valley , using very strict and "bulldozer" business models person which is allowed (but not sure in future). I think we should know better with the ...term and condition that we bounded as driver to (unless you sent email to uber to opt out)


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Subaruber said:


> Same happened to me , I got 1 star mistakenly by uber ride. Got my straight 5 stars with final 4.43. My account deactivated with no reason. got replies they said i no longer be able to reactivated.
> 
> Uber doing , ..... extremely grazy policy , grazy company and the worst of all dealing with drivers.


So basically you can get a new driver fired on day one with a one star? GG uber. Don't let the local cabs find out. 1/2 mile, $4, 1star rides may turn into a profitable investment.


----------



## Subaruber (Sep 25, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> So basically you can get a new driver fired on day one with a one star? GG uber. Don't let the local cabs find out. 1/2 mile, $4, 1star rides may turn into a profitable investment.


Yeap but i just got update ... emailed uber after one month deactivation , one of the rep kindly said ... come by to office and talk about your account.

i will update the result tomorrow...


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

AlinPhx said:


> I am new to Uber Activated last Saturday. Yesterday I drove all morning, then went off line. At around 2:30 I tried to go back on line, was asked to log in, but got an error message: Login Failed your driver account has not been activated (this message has been continuous ever since).
> I sent this to the zen desk at 3:30 yesterday, and still have heard nothing. If I have been Deactivated (I'm not sure why I would have been), or if there is something I need to do, it would be fair to let me know rather than not responding. Also, where do you find this Drivers Handbook?


login into dashboard on the web, it will tell you active or not and you might be able to figure out why from there


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Subaruber said:


> Yeap but i just got update ... emailed uber after one month deactivation , one of the rep kindly said ... come by to office and talk about your account.
> 
> i will update the result tomorrow...


Tell them you want a promotion up to bottom-sucking scum from whatever we are now.


----------



## Subaruber (Sep 25, 2014)

UPDATE :

Related to OP 's post about warned / deactivated.

What happened to me : i was deactivated 1 month ago after drove for uber for 4 days. my last rating 4.43.
conclusion: I was too noisy and rude regarding about trip adjustment.
my side of story : customer asked extra stops and ineffective routes.
my sad side stories : 3 trips given credit free. 
new update : an uber rep asked me to come to their office ( suppose to be today)
another uber rep asked me not to come , forget about thinking of reactivated

Final conclusion ..... : whoever replied uber drivers , dont give a shit or they dont know whatt actually they doing.
I may get reactivate next month , who knows ... i ll try email them again.

NOTE : Uber sent me two iphones with no particular reason at beginning of application.

HERE their email copy..100% real :

*Adam G.
Uber Support* (Uber)

Oct 09 17:54

Hi Benoni,

There will be someone in the Houston office whom you may speak to regarding your account status. Be sure to stop in during our business hours and we will discuss your account further with you.

Best,

another one................................................

Hi Benoni,

Thank you for reaching out. I will be happy to help. Unfortunately, at this time we have decided not to continue our partnership together. We do know that you have good skills at what you do and we wish you the best. If there is a device that you have, it would be best to return, to not incur any additional charges. I went ahead and deactivated your account. You will no longer receive messages from us. We will reach out to you when it is time to reconsider our relationship and if you are still interested.

You can return your phone at our office or by shipping it back to us at:

UBER RETURNS
300 N ELIZABETH ST.
SUITE 200C
CHICAGO IL 60607

Please make sure to complete the following form: http://t.uber.com/mwphonereturns. Once we have received your phone, we will automatically credit your account $10 for the return shipping cost and refund any deposit on the phone.

If you have any other questions, please let me know or check out our FAQ.

Best,

Alishia C.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

"Thank you for reaching out. I will be happy to help. Unfortunately, at this time we have decided not to continue our partnership together."

Big Help!

I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## Subaruber (Sep 25, 2014)

she can suck my little cock ....will give big help


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Subaruber said:


> she can suck my little cock ....will give big help


go with the first email and go to the office, be nice and see what happens.


----------



## Subaruber (Sep 25, 2014)

Thanks , i am not trying to be discourage but it was messy from beginning ( they sent me two phone , register me on wrong city) but there always white eggs from black chicken..... i will today.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Just to review how I originally started this Topic and haven't receive a comment from Farlance (our Forum Uber CSR Pep) or that any of us (Drivers) have a good reference from Uber. Sooo here is my original question for Uber:

_FARLANCE or any other Uber Employee...here's your chance to educate us Drivers.

What is the Process for Deactivation as per Uber's written policy. Is this a corporate Nationwide policy? Is this a city by city policy? Is this left totally up to the local CSR? What is the review process for Driver's?

I really find it hard to believe that this process is not in writing as part of our Driver's "Handbook"*. I've read my Driver's "Handbook"* from cover to cover and just can't find the process spelled out._

_* Note: There is no actual "Driver's Handbook", I made reference scarcastically._


----------



## Subaruber (Sep 25, 2014)

Check how they replied my deactivation process.............. There s no nationwide policy , they messes up with the way the replied with many circumstances , there is no review process ..... hardly to believe a $14 billion dollars company .... dont have fair and transparant regulation. They have one regulation .... YOU **** WITH ME ... I ll deactivate u..... Hail Uber! Nazi style


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

It's probably automated, lowest 10% gets flagged, so the actual rating is different for every market.
Then probably deactivated when ever they push a button.
I believe this is manual so they can pick the time that is convenient for them (like after they activated a bunch of new drivers)

I dropped off a customer,then the app said "you must re-start the app"
and then it would refuse to log me in.

I know in my case the CSR had to get approval from a higher-up to re-activate my account.
My excuse was... I'm new... give me a break, I can do better.
No reset, I was told that was a myth.
Must show improvement or else.
I climbed from 4.35 to 4.75..... it took a very long time. (months)
First two weeks are the most critical, in that period they are watching it for sure.


----------



## Subaruber (Sep 25, 2014)

I will try to use your reasons... today ... on the way to their office....



ElectroFuzz said:


> It's probably automated, lowest 10% gets flagged, so the actual rating is different for every market.
> Then probably deactivated when ever they push a button.
> I believe this is manual so they can pick the time that is convenient for them (like after they activated a bunch of new drivers)
> 
> ...


----------

